# French author, 50, says women over 50 are too old to love.



## Mindful (Jan 8, 2019)

*French author, 50, says women over 50 are too old to love.Yann Moix, a prize-winning novelist, says women of same age are ‘invisible’ to him*
Update: ‘Prisoner of my tastes’ - Moix defends his comments



French author, 50, says women over 50 are too old to love


----------



## Mindful (Jan 8, 2019)

The body of a 25-year-old woman is extraordinary. The body of a woman of 50 is not extraordinary at all,” he said, adding that he preferred to date Asian women, particularly Koreans, Chinese and Japanese.

“It’s perhaps sad and reductive for the women I go out with but the Asian type is sufficiently rich, large and infinite for me not to be ashamed.”

Moix has won several literary prizes including the prestigious Prix Goncourt for a first novel and the Prix François Mauriac from the Académie Française for his 1996 debut work Jubilations Vers le Ciel, has directed three films and is the host of a popular TV talkshow.

His comments caused outrage on social media.


----------



## cnm (Jan 8, 2019)

All good, more for us.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 8, 2019)

cnm said:


> All good, more for us.



Doesn't apply to you. You wouldn't know how.


----------



## cnm (Jan 8, 2019)

Oh, I think I'd manage to satisfy myself.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 8, 2019)

Moonglow should show up, any minute soon.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 8, 2019)

Did this novelist ever think the younger women look to him and say the same thing?

Sounds like he might be finding himself some nice Gold Diggers or hanger-ons.  Good for him.  Though if that's the case, he uses the term "love" loosely.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 8, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> Did this novelist ever think the younger women look to him and say the same thing?
> 
> Sounds like he might be finding himself some nice Gold Diggers or hanger-ons.  Good for him.  Though if that's the case, he uses the term "love" loosely.



He's quite ugly, isn't he?

Though that didn't  stop Jean-Paul Sartre. At least he picked a woman nearer his age.

Appreciated her mind, I suppose.


----------



## mdk (Jan 8, 2019)

Gasp! A well-known and rich man wants to solely date pretty young things!? What is this world coming to?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 8, 2019)

mdk said:


> Gasp! A well-known and rich man wants to solely date pretty young things!? What is this world coming to?



Pretty young things become 50 too.

Then what will he do?


----------



## mdk (Jan 8, 2019)

Mindful said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Gasp! A well-known and rich man wants to solely date pretty young things!? What is this world coming to?
> ...



He's an ass as we are never too old to love and be loved. His opinion is silly.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 8, 2019)

mdk said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I don't think he was thinking about love.


----------



## mdk (Jan 8, 2019)

Mindful said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



That clearly applies to sex as well.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 8, 2019)

mdk said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Just imagine those poor girls having to lie there and look up at that face.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 8, 2019)

To each their own, I prefer my mature women.  I'm married, but if I wasn't, I don't think it would be easy to find a lady with her head on her shoulders who was under age 40.

Maybe because I was a naive at age 25, I assume others are as well.  Some of the women that age today just don't have common sense needed to keep  cerebral, refined man like myself happy (*takes a pipe out, looks outside the window over yonder and ponders lifes mysteries*)


----------



## konradv (Jan 8, 2019)

Mindful said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Gasp! A well-known and rich man wants to solely date pretty young things!? What is this world coming to?
> ...


Trade her in for two 25s?


----------



## Taz (Jan 8, 2019)

Mindful said:


> *French author, 50, says women over 50 are too old to love.Yann Moix, a prize-winning novelist, says women of same age are ‘invisible’ to him*
> Update: ‘Prisoner of my tastes’ - Moix defends his comments
> French author, 50, says women over 50 are too old to love


I'm sure you are.


----------



## José (Jan 8, 2019)

> Originally posted by *Mindful*
> Moonglow should show up, any minute soon.



Not moonglow... fncceo.

The guy hates middle-aged women with a passion, more than Spain's Grand Inquisitor, Tomás de Torquemada,  hated women of all ages.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 8, 2019)

Mindful said:


> *French author, 50, says women over 50 are too old to love.Yann Moix, a prize-winning novelist, says women of same age are ‘invisible’ to him*
> Update: ‘Prisoner of my tastes’ - Moix defends his comments
> 
> 
> ...


practice makes perfect; get your girl friends together for endurance and stamina practice time.  experience must count for something!


----------



## Mindful (Jan 8, 2019)

Taz said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > *French author, 50, says women over 50 are too old to love.Yann Moix, a prize-winning novelist, says women of same age are ‘invisible’ to him*
> ...



What do you mean? I love cats.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 8, 2019)

women over fifty are funner anyway, when the "specialize" in "getting it all out of us".  

What, he still has some love left in him; i love convincing them to be good to the last drop.  some women over fifty may claim.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Youth, and looks are a currency in our society.  That doesn't mean older women can't be very, very attractive, and beautiful.  There are more around today than ever.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 8, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Youth, and looks are a currency in our society.  That doesn't mean older women can't be very, very attractive, and beautiful.  There are more around today than ever.



They "know" things.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> *French author, 50, says women over 50 are too old to love.Yann Moix, a prize-winning novelist, says women of same age are ‘invisible’ to him*
> Update: ‘Prisoner of my tastes’ - Moix defends his comments
> 
> 
> ...



He would be wrong.   A 20 year old's body is great.  But what an over 50 woman brings to the table is so much better.   

He is missing out on excellence.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 9, 2019)

The only surprising thing in all this is that anyone cares what this person's excuse for thinking is.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 9, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > *French author, 50, says women over 50 are too old to love.Yann Moix, a prize-winning novelist, says women of same age are ‘invisible’ to him*
> ...


Oh, man, WB, you are asking for it! Someone is sure to say, "There you go, relegating women to the role of serving you food at your table! Sexist pig!"


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 9, 2019)

Mindful said:


> *French author, 50, says women over 50 are too old to love.Yann Moix, a prize-winning novelist, says women of same age are ‘invisible’ to him*
> Update: ‘Prisoner of my tastes’ - Moix defends his comments
> 
> 
> ...





Mindful said:


> The body of a 25-year-old woman is extraordinary. The body of a woman of 50 is not extraordinary at all,” he said, adding that he preferred to date Asian women, particularly Koreans, Chinese and Japanese.
> 
> “It’s perhaps sad and reductive for the women I go out with but the Asian type is sufficiently rich, large and infinite for me not to be ashamed.”
> 
> ...



Guy is an idiot. Most women 50+ these days are in better shape than all the 25-year olds.

Hmm, 25-yr old rockin' the beer gut, or fit 50 yr-old...hmm.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 9, 2019)

He pretty much admits he is an immature sexaholic. That's all he's talking about, there are certainly lots of guys like him and lots of young women who will play along.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 9, 2019)

I read the article. It seems older women want a man, not a petulant little boy.

Could be 'cuz French women are stinky and have hairy legs, too.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 9, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> I read the article. It seems older women want a man, not a petulant little boy.
> 
> Could be 'cuz French women are stinky and have hairy legs, too.



They are lovely. Especially the Parisians.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2019)

there4eyeM said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Yeah, there are idiots all over.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 9, 2019)

You can start with strong, confident body language and eye contact.  Stand up straight and keep your movements controlled and purposeful (avoid fidgeting).  When you make eye contact, show confidence by holding her gaze (let her look away first).  This combination of confident body language and eye contact will get her to see that you’re the kind of powerful, self-assured man older women like.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Jan 9, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Yann is no oil painting, is he?


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 9, 2019)

A man can like older women until he starts to outlive them.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 9, 2019)

there4eyeM said:


> A man can like older women until he starts to outlive them.



I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 9, 2019)

cnm said:


> Oh, I think I'd manage to satisfy myself.




……..and there's your problem, right there.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 9, 2019)

older women are welcome to make appointments with me for full body massage with happy ending.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> older women are welcome to make appointments with me for full body massage with happy ending.



The problem for you is that older women tend to not be as stupid or as gullible.

And who are you kidding?  As desperate as you are, any female 18-80 is welcome to call you.   They can be fat, skinny, toothless or as ugly as a mud-fence.  As long as they will surrender to your groping.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 9, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > older women are welcome to make appointments with me for full body massage with happy ending.
> ...


"...ugly as a mud fence..." Too funny; gotta remember that one.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2019)

there4eyeM said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 10, 2019)

It is time for French women to grow those 300 pound pot bellies too. Like the American women all do.  Otherwise, how will they fight male domination?


----------



## fncceo (Jan 10, 2019)

cnm said:


> All good, more for us.



May you be blessed with all the +50-year-olds you can handle.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2019)

fncceo said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > All good, more for us.
> ...



It is a blessing I enjoy.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> The body of a 25-year-old woman is extraordinary. The body of a woman of 50 is not extraordinary at all,” he said, adding that he preferred to date Asian women, particularly Koreans, Chinese and Japanese.
> 
> “It’s perhaps sad and reductive for the women I go out with but the Asian type is sufficiently rich, large and infinite for me not to be ashamed.”
> 
> ...



I would love to know what the 25 yo think of his body. Wouldn't you? hahahahahahaha


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 10, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The body of a 25-year-old woman is extraordinary. The body of a woman of 50 is not extraordinary at all,” he said, adding that he preferred to date Asian women, particularly Koreans, Chinese and Japanese.
> ...



He strikes a very shallow chord that one. Ageists are just dumb.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 10, 2019)

fncceo said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > All good, more for us.
> ...



I only want the one I've got.

Greg


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 10, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> It is time for French women to grow those 300 pound pot bellies too. Like the American women all do.  Otherwise, how will they fight male domination?



Dude you really have a thing for fat Americans, don't you? For the record I'm not hung up on it because I myself am fat, not that it matters.

Anyway, my daughter recently asked me what age I would like to be, if I could choose. I said, "here's how blessed I am. There's no age I would go back to. Right now is fantastic. I liked all the ages, but I love this best of all."

I'm 49, I'm not ashamed to say. You don't like that, I don't care. That's the blessing of being nearly 50 I have found. I really don't care about the little things anymore, and it's so freeing. Take that, 25 year olds.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 10, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The body of a 25-year-old woman is extraordinary. The body of a woman of 50 is not extraordinary at all,” he said, adding that he preferred to date Asian women, particularly Koreans, Chinese and Japanese.
> ...



I wouldn't even get that far, after looking at his face.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 10, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



What's wrong with Kylie?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 10, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



To be fair I think some "ageism" is solid. I really don't want my 21 yo son to come home with a woman my age (!!!). Nor do I want my 19 yo daughter to come home with a man my age (!!!!!!!!!!!). But when you're ageist against someone your same age, and so viciously opposed, that's kinda dumb. But people can be kinda dumb. One thing you learn with age I guess!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Now I better look at this dude...I haven't yet


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Kylie who??

Greg


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



He's not so much physically ugly as he is very creepy looking. It's not his FACE it's what he does with this face, which is even more disturbing to me. He looks creepy from the inside, making a snap decision, which I realize is not always fair, but which I nevertheless usually trust.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Gasp! A well-known and rich man wants to solely date pretty young things!? What is this world coming to?
> ...


He'll be 80 or dead.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 10, 2019)

Meh; he's basically a fad. The five day growth is really pretty much an identifier of overly concerned with himself. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 10, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Maybe he's just trying for a monobrow?

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Jan 10, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Minogue.

Your best export.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > older women are welcome to make appointments with me for full body massage with happy ending.
> ...


what is stupid or gullible about full body massage with happy ending?  some women expect results, not excuses.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jan 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> *French author, 50, says women over 50 are too old to love.Yann Moix, a prize-winning novelist, says women of same age are ‘invisible’ to him*
> Update: ‘Prisoner of my tastes’ - Moix defends his comments
> 
> 
> ...




He doesn't know what love is.

Love is NOT "how young and pretty is your wife"


LOVE is what I have with MY companion (of 30 years).

I'm thinking of her right now........yup....THAT is love.......

she is my best friend, the best companion, a great lover, a wonderful cuddler, we still have interesting conversations, I still want to hear what she has to say, we enjoy the same foods, movies, books....(but not music) We still engage in daily intimacies and displays of affection.

there isn't a 25 year old female out there who I would waste my time with.

He might as well just create a soulless android and he can date  that.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Stupid enough to think you are offering something for them.  And gullible enough to let you grope them without the effort to date them.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 10, 2019)

This is his latest:

** *He's revealed he 'can't stand' dating white women because they're 'pretentious'***


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


guys would be forming a line around the block for free full body massage with happy ending.  all of those guys, could not be wrong.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I can get that on my health insurance.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Then offer free full body massages with happy ending to guys.   I mean, you talk like it is altruistic.   Offer guys the massages.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Including getting your breasts compressed?   lol


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


it is about equality and equal rights.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No. I can do that myself.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 10, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Sure is: 


Naked dining evening anyone? After the closure of the Parisian Naked Restaurant we've had a request for a specialist naked dining evening of our own. If we get enough takers then an italian pizza evening will be in the diary - dress code bath towels on arrival, optional removal.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 10, 2019)

i would; but, i have really low numbers and very little practice and am bashful, as a result.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Fine, offer equal services to both men and women.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2019)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I've been to nudist camps and events a few times.  It is less about sex and far more about natural bodies, freedom and comfort.   And I saw a lot more middle aged and older people than I did young people.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> i would; but, i have really low numbers and very little practice and am bashful, as a result.



Low numbers and little practice at sitting around naked?   It is a nudist event, not an orgy.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> i would; but, i have really low numbers and very little practice and am bashful, as a result.



In case you ever do actually go to a nudest event, you should know that you are not allowed to touch anyone without their consent.  Being naked is not an invitation for sex.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 10, 2019)

i am looking more for a "gunny" to help get me well regulated.  i don't mind if she comes over and insists i have to start doing yoga nude until she is satisfied.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> i am looking more for a "gunny" to help get me well regulated.  i don't mind if she comes over and insists i have to start doing yoga nude until she is satisfied.



What?   What in the hell does that mean?   And how does it relate to the topic?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 10, 2019)

is it wrong to try kosher girls if we want to try kosher?


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 10, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > It is time for French women to grow those 300 pound pot bellies too. Like the American women all do.  Otherwise, how will they fight male domination?
> ...


Did you just write you don't care about the little things any more?  I understand, that explains why you are fat and big.  But we 25 year olds appreciate little things too.  How many countries do we have to travel through to find them?  They used to be everywhere in the USA too.  That male domination must have done a big number on you all.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 11, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



It's hilarious that you just called me fat and big.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > i would; but, i have really low numbers and very little practice and am bashful, as a result.
> ...



That hasn't ocurred to him.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Have you ever seen them play tennis? And ride bikes?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I have, well not ride bikes..that's probably not a bad thing. A girl I went to HS with lived in a nudist colony. I dropped her off a few times. Lotta sag going on around there. 

Nothing that would make a young man have an embarrassing "problem".


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2019)

every Asian I see is pretty and not fat 
I see this everywhere
....especially in Walmart --I rarely go there---but you can see the HUGE difference between Americans and Asians there
hahahah


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The most disturbing thing I saw in that photo was all the sitting around nude and no towels or anything. Call me a persnickety American but just ew, no, yuck.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Oh, they always sit on towels, afaik.

 No one in the pic is. Ewww!


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Those depraved Euros.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> i am looking more for a "gunny" to help get me well regulated.  i don't mind if she comes over and insists i have to start doing yoga nude until she is satisfied.



LadyGunSlinger


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I've seen them play volleyball.   Lots of movement there.

But they all seemed to be having a good time.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Is that the game they play on the beach?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Yes.  2 teams on either side of what looks like an elevated tennis net, hitting a ball back and forth.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2019)

We got an invitation to a nudist RV park not long ago.  I'm sure that will be mostly an over 50 crowd.   I know quite a few over 50 ladies that are stunningly beautiful.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 11, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > It is time for French women to grow those 300 pound pot bellies too. Like the American women all do.  Otherwise, how will they fight male domination?
> ...




psst,.,..not fat, but curvy


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Gasp! A well-known and rich man wants to solely date pretty young things!? What is this world coming to?
> ...


Trade them in for two twenty five year old gals.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



You're late.

And that one's been done.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)

Since the guy has now discarded European women, he should maybe take a second look at over 50's Asian women.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2019)

I think it boils down to what you are looking for.

If you want someone to be impressed by you.   The cute 20somethings are good.  They're impressed you own your car.
If you just want a quickie, a 20something works.
If you are intimidated by a woman with a mind of her own, stick with the 20somethings and 30somethings.

Sex is great.  I'm a big fan.   But you aren't having sex all the time.  I like actually having a conversation.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> *French author, 50, says women over 50 are too old to love.Yann Moix, a prize-winning novelist, says women of same age are ‘invisible’ to him*
> Update: ‘Prisoner of my tastes’ - Moix defends his comments
> 
> 
> ...


The guy is a moron.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yikes, not a towel. Someone would have to launder those things.

They make something like a toddlers pullup but flat like a napkin, only larger than a napkin.  lol

The key is they are disposable.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


It is a great idea so I can be considered amongst the great.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 11, 2019)

At my age what do I need a mother er woman for?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> At my age what do I need a mother er woman for?



A carer?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Moonglow (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > At my age what do I need a mother er woman for?
> ...


Thanks for the laugh..


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 11, 2019)

Unconditional love is a rare commodity.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Unconditional love is a rare commodity.



Too many people don't appreciate it when it's there.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)

What ails the server today?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)

Winterborn; be careful.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 11, 2019)

nice hat, by the way.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 239455



Well that's obvious.   Men do not marry women for their smarts.    That's not a news flash.

Seriously, when I was in school, 'reading' playboy magazine for the articles, was a joke for a reason.

And of course women like smart men.  It's not because we look good or something.   No girl wants to marry an idiot.  File that news flash under "duh".


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Unconditional love is a rare commodity.
> ...



You should never have unconditional love.

If I marry a girl, there are conditions... you know... like don't go screwing other men.   If you do... the marriage will end.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 11, 2019)

where are the nice girls who are willing to be friends and help us practice get really really good at full body massage?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> where are the nice girls who are willing to be friends and help us practice get really really good at full body massage?



And what are nice girls suppose to do, to pass the time while you are practising? Read the newspaper?


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



She's a sweet little thing. Nice voice but more popular with the Brits these days. Liked her first song: 


then she went...well..a bit tarty, as was the style of the day I suppose. I like to hear that she's doing well though. She had a good little role in Dr Who. 

....

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Her latest one is good.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



The Seekers had a lot better run of music/hits. I liked them a lot as a kid.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I don't see much modern music these days; not much worth listening to. Have to go top up some Jerry Cans (water and diesel) for the sailing. I'll be back in a few days but will see if we get some wifi out in Moreton Bay. May even go up to Mooloolaba. 

God Bless and keep the home fires burning; bloody hot here.

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Have a great time.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 239455
> ...



Plenty of men are intimidated by smart women.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)

96 years old, and doing the splits.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > where are the nice girls who are willing to be friends and help us practice get really really good at full body massage?
> ...


They could.  Women don't need to talk while getting a massage if you don't want to.  It about being friendly and beneficial even in the most therapeutic of manners and fashions in modern times.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> *French author, 50, says women over 50 are too old to love.Yann Moix, a prize-winning novelist, says women of same age are ‘invisible’ to him*
> Update: ‘Prisoner of my tastes’ - Moix defends his comments
> 
> 
> ...



As a woman who just turned 50, I can only say that I'm grateful and relieved to hear this.  Sounds to me like he's actually incapable of love, period.  He certainly has no idea what it is.  So I'm pretty sure I can do without the "compliment" of his notice.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 11, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



How lovely.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 11, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> Did this novelist ever think the younger women look to him and say the same thing?
> 
> Sounds like he might be finding himself some nice Gold Diggers or hanger-ons.  Good for him.  Though if that's the case, he uses the term "love" loosely.



He's not using it loosely.  He's using it WRONG.  What he's talking about is being a horny old man, not love.

And while we're talking about words being used incorrectly, let's address "extraordinary". 25-year-old bodies, for the most part, are NOT extraordinary.  Pretty, most likely, but there's nothing extraordinary about that.  They're _supposed _to be like that.  Most of them haven't really done much yet.  That's like being impressed by the fact that a brand-new car runs well.  Duhh.

A 50-year-old woman's body, on the other hand, has experienced some shit.  It has lived life.  If it's still in good working order, THAT is extraordinary.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I hope he's at least paying them well for their play-acting and suffering.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 11, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The body of a 25-year-old woman is extraordinary. The body of a woman of 50 is not extraordinary at all,” he said, adding that he preferred to date Asian women, particularly Koreans, Chinese and Japanese.
> ...



I'm guessing they're mostly concerned with whether or not it can carry around a fat wallet.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 11, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > It is time for French women to grow those 300 pound pot bellies too. Like the American women all do.  Otherwise, how will they fight male domination?
> ...



Heard that.  I lived every one of my years, and there's not a single one of them I would give back.  They're mine, and I own them.

The interesting thing is that I spent my 30s and 40s getting hit on - a LOT - by men in their 20s because they were disgusted by girls their own age who were all appearance and no substance.  I told 'em to find one with potential, and then just hang on and wait.  Eventually, she would grow up.  But I'm going to say that REALLY speaks badly of this guy's maturity, intelligence, and wisdom.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 11, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I don't necessarily want to see my kids hooking up with someone who ought to be at a completely different place in life than they are, and I would be very dubious about a 50-year-old who related to a 20-something on that level.  I'm more concerned about the relationship of the mind and spirit than the body and chronology.

I find this "author's" comments more disturbing for the shallow misunderstanding of what love really is that they perpetuate.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> This is his latest:
> 
> ** *He's revealed he 'can't stand' dating white women because they're 'pretentious'***



Well, I can't deny that he's an expert on pretention.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 11, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 239455
> ...



Depends on the man.  My husband married me because he wanted a woman who was just like a Robert Heinlein heroine.

Some guys have higher standards than just "decorative".


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 11, 2019)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


i sometimes fantasize about a reference librarian informing me i am on her todo list to be referenced; not only for future reference, but to make it more convenient for other inquiring women.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 11, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Well I don't know, you need to balance male domination somehow.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 11, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


In a country where 75 % are obese, the other 25 % doesn't need to be of substance.  This is like the reversal of the ww2 dating years, when women dated any jerk because he was not yet dead.  The 25 % woman can be as much a jerk as she wants to be.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 11, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I'll buy that....   Show me a picture of what you looked like on your first date.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 12, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Sorry, but I have no frigging clue what you're babbling about.  What does obese have to do with this thread topic?  What point do you think you're making here?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 12, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Do I even need to say "None of your business"?  Not only is personal info not something you get to demand online, but I'm also happily married far above your pay grade, my friend.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 12, 2019)

Mindful said:


> The body of a 25-year-old woman is extraordinary. The body of a woman of 50 is not extraordinary at all,” he said, adding that he preferred to date Asian women, particularly Koreans, Chinese and Japanese.
> 
> “It’s perhaps sad and reductive for the women I go out with but the Asian type is sufficiently rich, large and infinite for me not to be ashamed.”
> 
> ...



I agree and the reality is most women after forty are forgettable and should be ignored... Heck even thirty-five is too old to look at for most women.

Also agree Asian women are much better than most of the world. Hispanic women age quickly and by twenty-five they are looking like the Asian eighth year old women.

Black women usually do not age as fast but a lot of white women after thirty-five look older than most Asian women in their sixties.

So yeah, I agree and age along with gravity never is a friend of most women...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 12, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The body of a 25-year-old woman is extraordinary. The body of a woman of 50 is not extraordinary at all,” he said, adding that he preferred to date Asian women, particularly Koreans, Chinese and Japanese.
> ...



Would you fancy me if I went to live on the moon?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 12, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


she has to be sugar and spice and everything nice if she wants to get serious with me.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 12, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


is it any wonder, Man invented the Information Age.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 12, 2019)

mdk said:


> Gasp! A well-known and rich man wants to solely date pretty young things!? What is this world coming to?


Well..his money would be the only reason they would.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 12, 2019)

would guys pay attention to women if you didn't have a poon?

dears, we are willing to pay for Poon, not really really serious relationships in modern times.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 12, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Well obviously I know that.  I'm a low-wage life long failure.  I was never implying I was anything worth someone's notice.

I was just curious because I've heard that line before about how "my husband didn't marry me for looks", and unless you are the wealth heiress to the Heinz fortune, I always wonder about that.

Too often I see pictures of these women, from when they were dating, and they are 'suck the air out of the room' photogenic when they were dating.

I end up thinking "Yeah... I'm sure looks had nothing to do with it."

But I don't know you, so I have to take your word for it.  I was just curious.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 12, 2019)

mdk said:


> Gasp! A well-known and rich man wants to solely date pretty young things!? What is this world coming to?



I'm not sure that any man wants to date the opposite.  Haven't seen a profile yet that said "Ugly and old, contact me".


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 12, 2019)

are women over fifty braver than women under fifty who know how to talk and make appointments and claim they are not getting used enough.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 12, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



If you are not obese but groovy at 50, or at any age, then you win the men.  Too bad you have only 25 % chance to be that.  The OP postulates a 50 cutoff.  But the actual cutoff is not the 50 but the BMI.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> would guys pay attention to women if you didn't have a poon?
> 
> dears, we are willing to pay for Poon, not really really serious relationships in modern times.



"We"?    Who is that?

I'm not part of that group.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 12, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


At the 25 % level, this is not likely.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> are women over fifty braver than women under fifty who know how to talk and make appointments and claim they are not getting used enough.



Women over 50 tend to not want to be "used".   If they do, they are often looking for something exciting in the BDSM range.  And you'd better know what you are doing.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 12, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


only women with lousy intuition don't find boy friends who are willing to help them increase their metabolism; just for fun and practice, not drama and gossip.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Only women who want to avoid manipulations would ignore such nonsense.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 12, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



It is always your fault why a fatso is a fatso.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 12, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



That's right, stop that male domination, I eat what I want when I want and where I want.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



No idea what you are trying to say, but feel free to eat what you want, when you want and where you want.   Go at it like that and you'll probably eat alone more often than not.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 12, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


And I will get as fat as the average American woman too.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 13, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The body of a 25-year-old woman is extraordinary. The body of a woman of 50 is not extraordinary at all,” he said, adding that he preferred to date Asian women, particularly Koreans, Chinese and Japanese.
> ...



The actual reality is that probably very few women WANT you looking at them, and the older and smarter they get, the more that becomes true.

People who judge others on appearance alone never seem to consider that THEY are getting older and looking less like idealized 21-year-old swimsuit models as well (and probably never looked much like that in the first place).  And they never ask themselves what THEY have to offer in exchange for the "physical perfection" they demand.

Personally, I wouldn't waste my time talking to someone with such a shallow and childish view.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 13, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



You're really stuck on the "looks and money" treadmill, aren't you?  Maybe that's part of your life failure.

I've always been pretty, but hardly the movie star-model ideal.  And I was actually overweight when I got married.  I lost the weight primarily through my husband's influence in my life and the confidence his unwavering faith and admiration gave me.  I've never been rich.

I told you, my husband married me because he wanted a woman who was as much like a Robert Heinlein heroine as possible.  To this day, the crazy man still believes this about me.  It's all about the personality and character, and the fact that, when we're together, we make a team that's far greater than our component parts.

Likewise, my husband is a handsome man, but he's 50.  He has a bit of a belly now, and his hair is starting to thin . . . and I'd be a damned fool to trade in what we have because of stupid shit like that.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 13, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The body of a 25-year-old woman is extraordinary. The body of a woman of 50 is not extraordinary at all,” he said, adding that he preferred to date Asian women, particularly Koreans, Chinese and Japanese.
> ...



How many of you ladies would line up to have a date with Bruce here?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 13, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Post your BMI and age, big talker.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 13, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



You'd be surprised just how little appearance matters to some people.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Sooo excited.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Pass.  I sincerely doubt that he has anything to offer to compensate for what he wants.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



If he can make me laugh forever, I'm his.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 13, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > would guys pay attention to women if you didn't have a poon?
> ...



Yes you are, just not in the same manner as danielfailos.

Time, affection, favors, being there for them..it's all "paying".


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Winterborn can do consensus.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Probably already has for years..


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I have to agree with that quality in a man. On my first date with hubby I laughed so much my face hurt the next day...like sore muscles. I didn't think such a thing was possible. He still makes me laugh and he hardly ever, ever irritates me. Even when our kids think his jokes are corny, I just think he's hilarious. We'll be married 25 years this summer.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Humor is the best part of a relationship. Looks go, sex with the same person is fun but after awhile Jay Leno is more fun, so humor is what is needed.

At least Mindful knows I am just being an ass and this is the internet where outrageous nonsense can be spewed...


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Actually I was referring to the comment about serious relationships.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 13, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Ohh, well that's just silliness.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I look at it this way. Grown up men and women recognise the human condition, and can have fun with it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 13, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Okay well if you're just being an a&& on purpose, then all right then. 

Married almost 25 years now, will be that long this summer. I would dispute your claim about Jay Leno, and no way will I extrapolate on that. Maybe hubby and I were just really lucky, I don't know. Everyone just seems to believe this stuff but I wonder if people believe it just because "everyone says it". I don't know.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Still, I prefer the Donald Trump way of thinking and trading in for a new model every twenty years...

Too bad I am not as known as him to be able to do that...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 13, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


It only takes money...Been there, done that..


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



There was a guy on here had me rolling on the floor. So much so, I followed him into the FZ. (a mistake) The upshot being, one day he disappeared into the ether. Never to be seen again. 

Rosie has a rare sense of humour.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Alright, men that believe the nonsense I spewed are usually the ones single and never had a serious relationship. 

Most people marry because of lust and not love.

That is reality and they end up in divorce.

Humor is the heart of a relationships and as long as your mate can make you laugh and smile along with trust...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



No it doesn't. So you haven't been anywhere.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Lust?

Now you tell me?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



That is why we would never last...

Actually the guy is wrong in the article except about Asian women...

Gave up on Serbian women...

In one year she want from a 8 to 4 and aged quickly... ( The Serbian )


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Yeah, sure honey you run wit dat but don't trip and put out an eye. You don't know every damn thing nor have you lived everyone else's life...Stop being a snob and maybe you'll get a guy.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



One of the things I love about my husband is how often our arguments end just because one of us makes the other one laugh.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Rosie is a guy?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Congratulations.  We're coming up on our 24th anniversary next month.  People always ask how we made it so long, and our answer is always, "Sheer stubbornness."  How about you?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 13, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I'm sorry, are you in a position to judge anyone's love life?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

What women want, apart from a pair of stilettos.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Might as well.  None of us are getting out of it alive, after all.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You shut up, you traitorous colonial.

Know your place.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 13, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Can't say I'd want to be married to someone I know is just there for the money and fame, no matter what they look like.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 13, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



First, the grace of God--we are just blessed. But if I could give anyone credit, my mother, who gave me the best advice of my entire life. She said just before we were married, "Put your marriage first, and your children will be better off for it."

And the thing is, I knew that was true, because I had watched she and my father live it out. It's really great advice. People need it so badly right now. Kids too, actually--that they are not the center of everyone's world.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



That's the way to do it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



He's right.  Most people marry for infatuation, and when that wears off, they have squat to sustain a relationship for the long haul.

That's when they assume they "fell out of love".  Truth is, they never had love at all.  They quit before it could develop.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



"Grace of God".  Heard that.  Funny story, I was on a date with my then-boyfriend the night I met my husband.  I saw him across the room, and I heard a voice - or Voice - in my head say, "That's him.  That's the man you're going to marry."  I went home and broke up with my boyfriend that same night.  Two months later, my husband and I got married.

I watched my mom stand by my dad until the day he died, and long and gruelingly slow process.  People kept telling her she should just "let him go peacefully" and get on with her life.  She just stared blankly back at them and said, "He IS my life."  When the doctors said he might need a feeding tube and maybe they shouldn't bother because "the operation to insert it might kill him", she said, "He'll go when God takes him.  He's not going to die because I decided he should."  And that was that.

My parents set a pretty high standard to live up to.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 13, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


you get all the fatter ones. they have to increase their metabolism with me.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 13, 2019)

any older women want to help me work on my happy camper policy?  i practice for an hour and you give me feedback.  

i need feedback for my regular happy camper policy, honey bunches of O's therapy and sugar and spice and everything nice sessions.


----------



## Toro (Jan 13, 2019)

A 50 year-old woman would be 30 years younger than the average male poster on USMB.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Toro said:


> A 50 year-old woman would be 30 years younger than the average male poster on USMB.



You wish.


----------



## Toro (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > A 50 year-old woman would be 30 years younger than the average male poster on USMB.
> ...



No, _you_ wish.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Toro said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



YOU  wish I wish. 

I've told you often enough I'm  89.

I'm happy with that.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 13, 2019)

isn't capitalism wonderful when the guy has enough capital.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



We are probably much too casual in our choice of lovers; for the wrong choice can knock our life off a flourishing course. Passion and chemistry are no proof of love, let alone of whether a relationship will be good for us. Out of our powerful urge to become similar to those we are attracted to—to heed their advice, to emulate their values and tastes—we pay a real and often disastrous price for associating with the wrong people: those of insufficient virtue, those whose values are too different to our own. We become worse with a worse person, better with a better person; but the secret to durable love is two people who are not only virtuous, but similarly virtuous.

—Simon May, Love, A History


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 13, 2019)

...what if i just want twat not a really really serious relationship in modern times?


----------



## Borillar (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Gasp! A well-known and rich man wants to solely date pretty young things!? What is this world coming to?
> ...


Trade her in for a new model. Like Trump.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Borillar said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Becomes trite after a while.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi April.

How's the compulsive stalking going?

 

I'm 89.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Maybe, but it's a good example.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Borillar said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Good for Joan Collins and Kylie Minogue.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


My BMI is 23 and my age is millennial.  I am in good shape, ideal.  And no I don't exercise.  I just don't look at food as a solution for everything.  What I can do and Americans can't is, that I can stop eating before I get full.  Blows any American mind.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 13, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Yes I am surprised.  I've just chatted with the world's ugliest shop assistant today about her fiancée.  I doubt if her fiancée could grow a pot belly bigger than hers after years of continuous beer gasling.

Degeneration of the human genome comes to mind.  This is like pain management.  Like in pain management prolonged and forced exposure to utter ugliness programs your brain to start liking it.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 13, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Impossible.  What they will increase is your blood pressure.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 14, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Already 23, huh, and so young. Hmm. My BMI is WELL below 20, in fact, it has just snuck up above underweight AND I'm nearly 50 years old. So rest assured by the time you're my age, you'll be overweight, no doubt about it. Not very "ideal". 

I don't know where you get the idea that all Americans gorge themselves or eat beyond being full. I guess you just broadbrush people because it's easier, and kinda lazy. (shrug)


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 14, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


lol.  an occupational hazard when you don't mind increasing your metabolism with them?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 14, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Gosh, life instruction from someone who mistakes the advantages of youth as personal virtues.  Certainly never seen THAT happen before.  

Talk to me about what middle-aged people should and shouldn't do when you actually are one.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 14, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



How do you figure ugliness is a "degeneration" of anything?  Are you assuming that most people back in the day were fashion models?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 14, 2019)

women over fifty are never too old for full body massage, one to three hours at a time.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 14, 2019)

The burning question is:

Is that French dude a total dick?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 14, 2019)

Mindful said:


> The burning question is:
> 
> Is that French dude a total dick?



That would be an insult to dicks everywhere.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 14, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> women over fifty are never too old for full body massage, one to three hours at a time.



You must be worn out by now.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 14, 2019)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > women over fifty are never too old for full body massage, one to three hours at a time.
> ...


thank goodness women don't really believe in equality or equal rights or insist the endurance and stamina time, she be coming.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 14, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



If you think women don't really believe in equality or equal rights, you need to get out more.  They certainly do.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jan 14, 2019)

Mindful said:


> *French author, 50, says women over 50 are too old to love.Yann Moix, a prize-winning novelist, says women of same age are ‘invisible’ to him*
> Update: ‘Prisoner of my tastes’ - Moix defends his comments
> 
> 
> ...


Man, he doesn’t know what he is missing.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 14, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



A couple of posts above, you declared that you were fat.  So, what are you, fat or shapely?  If you were born after 1985, you have 75 % chance that you are fat, and 25 % chance that you are shapely.  Not very good odds. 

Also, Americans are empty and bored.  They fill the emptiness with food. Even after church. 

But even if they didn't, the chemical composition of American food gets them.  Only in America can you go hungry and in the same time gain weight to get fat.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 14, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


You can not increase the metabolism with zombies.


----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm not an expert

but i think that many 40 and 50 year old...and more.....are much more attractive than fat overweight, pimply  ugly   20s and 30s yucky  years old

but that's just me


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 14, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Your post sounds like an excuse to be a fatso.  Here is a much better excuse for you. Americans are fatsos mostly because they are restricted to eat only chemical foods.  Eating the usual artificial American food will quickly make you fat no matter what you do, even if you go hungry.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 14, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Ugliness is a result of falling out of balance with your environment, so your 300 pound pot belly is ugly.  And forcing people into an artificial environment that pushes for such imbalance results in degeneration.  So ugliness is indeed a form of degeneration.  Back in the days, the starving whore girl with her anorexia was less ugly than today's 300 pound average American.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 14, 2019)

skye said:


> I'm not an expert
> 
> but i think that many 40 and 50 year old...and more.....are much more attractive than fat overweight, pimply  ugly   20s and 30s yucky  years old
> 
> but that's just me



I think that fat women have teeth in their vaginas, 
so we need to warn people to beware.  There is an additional government study that establishes why lesbians are fat.  I will find the link.  Not a surprise.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 15, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Here is what I said:

_Dude you really have a thing for fat Americans, don't you? For the record I'm not hung up on it because I myself am fat, not that it matters._

Meaning, I'm not calling you out on YOUR hang up because I am fat. I'm not fat. My BMI is barely above underweight, as I said--way, way and way below yours. At your BMI, you will undoubtedly be officially overweight by the time you're my age, if not before. Count on that.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 15, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



And yet I have beat those odds, and you will not. Your mouth is already fat and full of rot, that's for sure.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2019)

10 Secrets To Aging Like A French Woman


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2019)

What did they say the bodies of 50 year old men were like?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


not for free when the guy has no money. 

I love Capitalism for the market based metrics.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



If she loved him, it would be free.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


If gun lovers loved their republic as much as they allege to love their guns, we would have no security problems in our free States.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Back to you being broke?   You have been complaining about this for at least 2 years.  Maybe you should get a job?

But your financial situation does not change the fact that most women want equality and equal rights.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


equality for women could mean, sexual charity should also cover multitudes of sins.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Daniel isn't interested in love.  He wants to avoid having to pursue or seduce, and have them volunteer to come strip down to be groped.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


All it takes is "gold" to find a good woman of Religious morals like Ruth under Capitalism?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Absolute nonsense.   Equality means both genders have equal power in making choices.

Offering a pity fuck to someone has nothing to do with equality.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


whatever shall i do if women should ever fornicate me into relationship submission.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Grunt and point?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Charity is claimed to cover multitudes of sins.  Story tellers only tell stories about equality.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You want a woman with religious morals, but you want her to come to you and offer to strip down and have you grope and fuck her?   And you don't see the ridiculous hypocrisy there?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


i was thinking more along the lines of, "thank you ma'am, may i have another".


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


that is Your story, story teller.  true women of morals should have no problem fornicating me into a relationship and insist it is for my own Good.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I wasn't even thinking.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I would think the first thing you would do if that happend is wakeup and change the sheets.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



And what sins would women be covering by their sexual charity?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You specifically said "religious morals".   What religion suggests a woman fucking you into a relationship?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


that can work too.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Best not to think about Daniel lurking out there.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


my new girl friend could inform me she is in "goldilocks" mode and looking for a new dp guy.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


bearing true witness about fornicating me into a really serious religious relationship.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



It would have to.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



If you have a new girlfriend, why are you still claiming low numbers and inexperience?

And I don't see you and your girlfriend looking for a 3rd person as being an answer to my question.

What sins would women be covering by their sexual charity?  What sins have they committed that need covering?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

thank goodness women don't really believe in equality and equal rights and don't try to intimidate us guys by proclaiming; don't let me catch You standing in front of a wall. i may not take No, for an answer.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


she can claim; what, you need more sexual charity or something?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> thank goodness women don't really believe in equality and equal rights and don't try to intimidate us guys by proclaiming; don't let me catch You standing in front of a wall. i may not take No, for an answer.



YOu have some bizarre fantasies.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Why should she?   If she can get a more attractive man or one who works to get her, why should she offer a charity fuck for someone who claims "equality" means women should jump at the chance to be groped because some men would jump at the chance to be groped by a woman?


----------



## deanrd (Jan 15, 2019)

Wow, this guy sounds like a Republican.

He sees women as sex objects only and not much use for anything beyond that.

Republicans legislate women’s bodies when they don’t legislate men’s bodies.

Because Republicans see women as baby factories.

They don’t see them as distinct and individual human beings.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Wow, this guy sounds like a Republican.
> 
> He sees women as sex objects only and not much use for anything beyond that.
> 
> ...



More obfuscation.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > thank goodness women don't really believe in equality and equal rights and don't try to intimidate us guys by proclaiming; don't let me catch You standing in front of a wall. i may not take No, for an answer.
> ...


did you go to pre-judge school instead of pre-med?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


i love capital based metrics for free.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 15, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Your posts all sound like you've got some sort of hobby horse you're obsessed with and you're trying to shoehorn it into every conversation.

Grow up and learn to converse like an adult instead of an arrogant child.  The topic is age, not weight, and your immature arrogance is standing as a prime example of why people find this author's attitude so laughable.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 15, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



"Fat!!!  Fat!!!  I can't think of anything but fat!!!!  Aaaaaghhh!!!"

And children like you wonder why your elders never listen to you.

Dismissed.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

the woman who does me the most must love me the most.

come on chics, 

give me some love.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


That is correct, after fifty it's not referred to as weight gain it is referred to as corpulence...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> the woman who does me the most must love me the most.
> 
> come on chics,
> 
> give me some love.


After the honey doods...


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

i don't mind market based equilibriums.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jan 15, 2019)

She’s not as good as she once was, but she’s as good once as she ever was.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



LOL!!   Standing in front of a wall and women saying they may not take no for an answer?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



If you want it to be market based, you have to have something to offer.   "Market based" does not mean charity.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


what if she insists on results not excuses?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


not even relationship charity?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Then you're out of luck.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



That would not be the "capital based metrics" you love.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


What if she is a "gunny" and claims high numbers and plenty of practice is what she loves best in her guys?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


what if i am happy simply getting some? do some women mistake that for love.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Then you need high numbers and plenty of practice to convince her to go to bed with her.

Get your new girlfriend to help you start practicing.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



And how would you do that?   You expect them to come volunteer for you?

Your new girlfriend may be all the "getting some" you can handle.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


should i look for girl friends to practice with?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


sometimes, it should be about just being glad to be there.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Does this mean you don't have a girlfriend?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Glad to be where?   If the women are getting offers from men they find more attractive, they are happy to be where they are.  And you have to have something to offer.   Something more than the honor and privilege of helping you practice.   Most women would find that demeaning.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


not at the moment.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


what if it were convenient?  some women should find it convenient.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> i don't mind market based equilibriums.


If you are using romance and market based in the same sentence, you have no hope with the ladies.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



So your new girlfriend already bailed on you?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Convenient?   You mean like fast food?   Yeah, try that next time you talk to a girl.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


my girlfriends keep dumping me for being too boring.  

maybe my next girlfriend can "break me in".


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I don't believe a word of that.    Be careful, your lesbo feminist rage is showing.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 15, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



As if it was my fault that American women crave to go ugly.


----------

